# Cool stuff for night racing...



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

http://www.microstru.com/index.html

Oh yeah...I see some possibilities there! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

that is some cool stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

AWESOME! I saw someone elses light up track and fell in love. I would really like to get into nice racing because I have a few AFX cars that came with the head lights. Since we're on topic, here's what I saw that made me want to do it eventually:

http://www.designbydan.com/pt/brians20.jpg
http://www.designbydan.com/pt/brians23.jpg


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

That's some sweet stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Those guys make some awesome stuff. I saw their HO scale Drive-In Theater at the Chicago Hobby Show years and it was amazing.

I'm going to go with some of the mini CCFL lighting in some of my buildings for more realistic white lights. They have a good selection and I also found these guys selling virtually the same thing:




























http://www.rexim.com/pages/ccfl.html

Also found their e-Pay webstore:

http://stores.ebay.com/REXIM-LLC


----------

